# Advice on purchasing a car to drive for Uber (Los Angeles)



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

I need some advice! I'm in the process of purchasing a used car (because that's my only option since my credit is crap), primarily so I can drive for Uber. I'm at a stalemate because I can't seem to get any clear answers from Uber pertaining to the vehicle requirements, except things I KNOW to be false (oh, it just has to be a 2001 or newer! BS.). I'm now hearing they aren't hiring ANY new "Uber Black" category drivers. This makes me wonder what other restrictions currently exist or are upcoming, that I'm oblivious to. Are they still taking on new "UberX" drivers (in Los Angeles)?? If so I would think a 2007-or-so used hybrid would be the most cost effective option. Please advise!!! Obviously I don't want to waste my savings on a car that won't qualify in the end!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't buy a car to do Uber, you will only make at best Minimum wage.

Uber advertises "up to $16.00 per hour in FARES" from the fares Uber takes an average of 30% so $16.00 leaves you with $11.20 per hour to pay gas, car insurance, maintenance and your new car payment.... how many hours can you work, 80?

Uber, it just don't pay.


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Here is what I know about buying a used car with bad credit. Went through this same thing a few years ago.

Decide what kind of car you want. My advice is a 4cyl model with as few miles as possible. Go to craigslist and search for cars by dealer, setting your filters for the year and mileage you need. In the search window list either "bad credit" or "buy here pay here". This will display all cars that fit your criteria from dealers who offer special financing. Word of caution: you have to have an income and a down payment. Also do not tell them you want to be a Uber driver. Most dealers or finance companies will not finance a commercial vehicle.

My credit situation was not as bad as I thought got a nice car financed through a credit union.

Go to creditkarma.com and get your credit score for FREE. Knowing your score will help a lot. It should be over 600, if not you will have very limited options, but you will have options.

Just my two cents. Best of luck.


----------



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

LAuberX- it's not that I'm buying a car solely so I can drive for Uber; I need a car anyway, and I have another job that will be vastly improved by my having a vehicle, but it's unsteady work so being able to supplement my income by driving for Uber would be great, IMO. So I figure since I'm getting a car anyway, might as well get one that will be Uber-able.

LAndreas, thank u so much for the info. I'm now attempting to obtain an approved vehicle list- that is EXACTLY what I need!! As for my skepticism regarding new UberX vehicles, idk, I guess I'm just afraid that I'll get turned down, since they're not accepting new drivers for other categories and because there are already so many Uber drivers in LA. How serious are u about it not being a beauty contest? I hear they're pretty strict on the vehicles having to be in perfect physical condition- would a small sun spot on a back bumper be a deal breaker, u think? I found a great deal on a 2009 Dodge Caliber, in my price range, and my app was approved by the dealer, but it has this 2 inch or so wide sun spot but is in otherwise practically mint condition...

Bob Salas- thank u as well, I will try what u suggested!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

So what you are saying is that you are planing to live in your car.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

The car must be paid off entirely if you want to profit


----------



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

LAndreas- thank u again, more helpful info; very much appreciated.

I've been reading other threads on here all day, and that plus a couple of comments on this thread have me wondering... I just don't understand why there are so many people on here saying purely negative & not at all helpful things. I honestly can't tell if they're truly that bitter over their experiences with Uber, or if they're just trying to deter other potential drivers from signing up so they can keep more fares to themselves or something! Maybe it's a mixture of the 2.. It's just bizarre, and unpleasant. Like I said, I HAVE to buy a car anyway!! That is happening, no matter what!! My car is GOING to depreciate when I drive it off the lot, NO MATTER WHAT. I really need an opportunity to build my credit back up, and since I NEED a car anyway, at least buying one on a lot gives me a chance to do that as well. I'm not trying to get rich here, I'm looking for supplemental income; if I just make minimum wage, OKAY! Guess what? That's what I would have made at any other "supplemental income" job at this point in my life! I'm a student, so downtime waiting for a "ping" can be used reading my textbooks & researching for term papers- no biggie, in fact not having my television to distract me might actually be a good thing, lol. I posted here trying to get some advice on what Uber will and will not approve as far as vehicles, so I don't get stuck buying a car I can't even use for this. So please, if u have advice to offer, I'm all ears, and if not, just leave me be. I don't see what the problem is. I have to buy a car anyway, I'm not buying a brand new super expensive one, I know these kinds of jobs run your car into the ground (I was a pizza delivery driver for 2 years), I know I'll get maybe 2 years out of it & I'll likely have to get a new one, with the current one quite possibly only being worth its weight in scrap metal at that point, but that's why I'm aiming for a 2009 $9K car with low miles, with the aim of making SOME supplemental income while improving my credit & most likely having to purchase another car in a couple years, right when the loan is paid off, but hey by then hopefully I'll be done with school and have improved my credit to the point that I CAN get something new, & have that vehicle just for personal use and my hopefully-not-Uber-post-college-career, so even if I only make enough actual PROFIT during this period of time to cover my car payment every month, THAT'S STILL A WIN!!
Thanks!! Sorry for the grumpy attitude, but sheesh... I didn't ask "how many hours will I have to drive?" or "does Uber suck entirely?!" lol. My question was pretty clear, and if u don't have any input on that specific topic, maybe just don't say anything, that's all I'm driving at.. pun not intended but I'll take it..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't say you weren't warned. That's all I have to say, good luck, you will need it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

chasethecarrot said:


> LAndreas- thank u again, more helpful info; very much appreciated.
> 
> I've been reading other threads on here all day, and that plus a couple of comments on this thread have me wondering... I just don't understand why there are so many people on here saying purely negative & not at all helpful things. I honestly can't tell if they're truly that bitter over their experiences with Uber, or if they're just trying to deter other potential drivers from signing up so they can keep more fares to themselves or something! Maybe it's a mixture of the 2.. It's just bizarre, and unpleasant. Like I said, I HAVE to buy a car anyway!! That is happening, no matter what!! My car is GOING to depreciate when I drive it off the lot, NO MATTER WHAT. I really need an opportunity to build my credit back up, and since I NEED a car anyway, at least buying one on a lot gives me a chance to do that as well. I'm not trying to get rich here, I'm looking for supplemental income; if I just make minimum wage, OKAY! Guess what? That's what I would have made at any other "supplemental income" job at this point in my life! I'm a student, so downtime waiting for a "ping" can be used reading my textbooks & researching for term papers- no biggie, in fact not having my television to distract me might actually be a good thing, lol. I posted here trying to get some advice on what Uber will and will not approve as far as vehicles, so I don't get stuck buying a car I can't even use for this. So please, if u have advice to offer, I'm all ears, and if not, just leave me be. I don't see what the problem is. I have to buy a car anyway, I'm not buying a brand new super expensive one, I know these kinds of jobs run your car into the ground (I was a pizza delivery driver for 2 years), I know I'll get maybe 2 years out of it & I'll likely have to get a new one, with the current one quite possibly only being worth its weight in scrap metal at that point, but that's why I'm aiming for a 2009 $9K car with low miles, with the aim of making SOME supplemental income while improving my credit & most likely having to purchase another car in a couple years, right when the loan is paid off, but hey by then hopefully I'll be done with school and have improved my credit to the point that I CAN get something new, & have that vehicle just for personal use and my hopefully-not-Uber-post-college-career, so even if I only make enough actual PROFIT during this period of time to cover my car payment every month, THAT'S STILL A WIN!!
> Thanks!! Sorry for the grumpy attitude, but sheesh... I didn't ask "how many hours will I have to drive?" or "does Uber suck entirely?!" lol. My question was pretty clear, and if u don't have any input on that specific topic, maybe just don't say anything, that's all I'm driving at.. pun not intended but I'll take it..


Uber probably works best for a part time gig.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Before I bought my car, I took the owner along with me to Express Tire (Uber approved joint) for a 19-point car inspection. Do that if at all possible. That's another way for you to reduce some risks.

Here's UberX vehicle requirements for San Diego market as a comparison:

http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/

But always double check with your local Uber before buying a car.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

As has been said, don't buy a car strictly for Uber. I focused on a few things when I bought my car: reliability, gas mileage, and low miles. You can find all those in a four door that you can use for Uber. I'd recommend a newer model Civic depending on how much financing you can get but since you say your credit is crap maybe build that up first. When I bought mine I had to take out a loan at a ridiculous rate just to get my car. After 6 months I applied for a loan at my bank at a lower rate, paid off the high rate loan and lowered my payment amount. I did this every 6 months and it built my credit nicely. Can you get ANY kind of loan or are you looking strictly at tote the note places?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Great mileage....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

There is no such thing as a good deal on a dodge Caliber. Same platform as Neon/PT cruiser. Junk at any price.

Toyota Corolla. Toyota Prius. Short list for good reliable car. Many can be had for $9,000.00 and ANYBODY that knows about cars will steer you away from Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Ford.

Buy a good car and it won't turn to junk in a year or two. I'm not being negative, just giving the car advice you requested.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

I picked up and Honda Pilot for 12k and it lets me uberXL and Lyft Plus.


----------



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

D Town said:


> As has been said, don't buy a car strictly for Uber. I focused on a few things when I bought my car: reliability, gas mileage, and low miles. You can find all those in a four door that you can use for Uber. I'd recommend a newer model Civic depending on how much financing you can get but since you say your credit is crap maybe build that up first. When I bought mine I had to take out a loan at a ridiculous rate just to get my car. After 6 months I applied for a loan at my bank at a lower rate, paid off the high rate loan and lowered my payment amount. I did this every 6 months and it built my credit nicely. Can you get ANY kind of loan or are you looking strictly at tote the note places?


I was already approved for the Dodge Caliber at a nearby car lot; the interest rate isn't great, but I knew it wouldn't be, because of my credit. I'm loving this advice though, that's an awesome idea. I don't know that I ever would've thought to try to refinance with a bank after a few months to build my credit that much more AND reduce my interest rate, that's fantastic, thank u!!
Question- does entering into a loan with a buy here pay here lot help your credit at all or no?


----------



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

LAuberX- thank u, I appreciate that. I'm not having much luck finding a Prius in my price range, unfortunately. That would've been my first choice since they seem to be built to last and they get amazing gas mileage. MPG has been a huge factor in this decision, especially since I intend to use the vehicle for services such as Uber/Lyft. I was leaning towards the Caliber because it was in such good physical condition & they approved me on a loan; it's hard to come by a used car that's in practically mint condition and that u can qualify for with crappy credit. It's been my understanding that in order to be approved, the vehicle has to be completely and totally free of ANY dings, scrapes, burns, holes, etc. Do u know if it's really that strict, or..?

I've started looking at the Hertz cars, and they're great; I'm REALLY hoping I can get approved on a loan there. I do have employment & about $2K to put down. Others have said they were able to get financing at Hertz with bad credit, so here's hoping... Assuming I won't get approved for a whole lot in a loan, & knowing I don't want to be locked into more than 2 years worth of payments since I'm going to be putting so many miles on the car it may not last much longer anyway, I'm still trying to keep it in a price range that unfortunately, inherently removes the Prius from the realm of possibilities (at Hertz in this area, anyway). But there are some really affordable options that aren't on the list to steer clear from that u provided- any thoughts on Kias? I'm looking at some really affordable Kia Rios. Also, several of the cars on the affordable list are "somewhat" compact; they still have 4 exterior doors and five seat belts, so they seem to meet the Uber requirements, but the trunk space is on the small side- does Uber approve these cars for UberX or are these something I should not be considering at all? Really appreciate any advice u can give!!!

Vincent- Much appreciated, thanks! And congrats to u! UberXL is the SUV category, correct? Uber LA isn't accepting new vehicles in that category, but regardless I would LOVE to get any Honda, they're AMAZING!! I've actually found some great ones that are just $1500 or so higher than the price range I've been trying to keep myself under.. if I could get approved for that much in a loan, though, I think it would be worth it as I would be likely to use the car longer in the end. If I could get something like a Honda that will last forever as long as I take good care of it, even using it for Uber and the like, I could potentially pass it down to my daughter when she turns 16... that would be fantastic. It'll have a lot of miles on it by then but a well cared for Honda would likely still have some decent life left in it, & a teen's first car is meant to be reliable and safe but also not a tearjerker when they get in that inevitable first fender-bender!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

You buy a new car to Uber in and I will need your address so I can come over and throat punch you.

Edit: you are a woman so I will need to hire a chick to come over and throat punch you. You mention Santander and you will also lose both your eyes to stop you from driving.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

chasethecarrot said:


> LAndreas- thank u again, more helpful info; very much appreciated.
> 
> I've been reading other threads on here all day, and that plus a couple of comments on this thread have me wondering... I just don't understand why there are so many people on here saying purely negative & not at all helpful things. I honestly can't tell if they're truly that bitter over their experiences with Uber, or if they're just trying to deter other potential drivers from signing up so they can keep more fares to themselves or something! Maybe it's a mixture of the 2.. It's just bizarre, and unpleasant. Like I said, I HAVE to buy a car anyway!! That is happening, no matter what!! My car is GOING to depreciate when I drive it off the lot, NO MATTER WHAT. I really need an opportunity to build my credit back up, and since I NEED a car anyway, at least buying one on a lot gives me a chance to do that as well. I'm not trying to get rich here, I'm looking for supplemental income; if I just make minimum wage, OKAY! Guess what? That's what I would have made at any other "supplemental income" job at this point in my life! I'm a student, so downtime waiting for a "ping" can be used reading my textbooks & researching for term papers- no biggie, in fact not having my television to distract me might actually be a good thing, lol. I posted here trying to get some advice on what Uber will and will not approve as far as vehicles, so I don't get stuck buying a car I can't even use for this. So please, if u have advice to offer, I'm all ears, and if not, just leave me be. I don't see what the problem is. I have to buy a car anyway, I'm not buying a brand new super expensive one, I know these kinds of jobs run your car into the ground (I was a pizza delivery driver for 2 years), I know I'll get maybe 2 years out of it & I'll likely have to get a new one, with the current one quite possibly only being worth its weight in scrap metal at that point, but that's why I'm aiming for a 2009 $9K car with low miles, with the aim of making SOME supplemental income while improving my credit & most likely having to purchase another car in a couple years, right when the loan is paid off, but hey by then hopefully I'll be done with school and have improved my credit to the point that I CAN get something new, & have that vehicle just for personal use and my hopefully-not-Uber-post-college-career, so even if I only make enough actual PROFIT during this period of time to cover my car payment every month, THAT'S STILL A WIN!!
> Thanks!! Sorry for the grumpy attitude, but sheesh... I didn't ask "how many hours will I have to drive?" or "does Uber suck entirely?!" lol. My question was pretty clear, and if u don't have any input on that specific topic, maybe just don't say anything, that's all I'm driving at.. pun not intended but I'll take it..


Chase, try not to get caught up in the rhetoric difficult as it may be and just apply your common sense about it. You need a car anyway, so get the newest, most reliable, most economical 4 door you can afford. I am driving for Uber in SoCal, i am making some decent money and i think when i don't it's mostly my strategy of what time of day i'm driving and if i have allot of appointments that get in the way. I think it is a really cool job where you can make some money and be your own boss, could it be better, sure, but then everything in life could be better. I'm an orange county driver but I actually drove a lady to work in LA and I was able to keep busy with fares until the afternoon with no problem then returned to OC. So if you're interested go for it and see how you like it, and you just may like it, i certainly do even though it has it's frustrating moments just like any endeavor. Cheers!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

chasethecarrot said:


> LAuberX- thank u, I appreciate that. I'm not having much luck finding a Prius in my price range, unfortunately. That would've been my first choice since they seem to be built to last and they get amazing gas mileage. MPG has been a huge factor in this decision, especially since I intend to use the vehicle for services such as Uber/Lyft. I was leaning towards the Caliber because it was in such good physical condition & they approved me on a loan; it's hard to come by a used car that's in practically mint condition and that u can qualify for with crappy credit. It's been my understanding that in order to be approved, the vehicle has to be completely and totally free of ANY dings, scrapes, burns, holes, etc. Do u know if it's really that strict, or..?
> 
> I've started looking at the Hertz cars, and they're great; I'm REALLY hoping I can get approved on a loan there. I do have employment & about $2K to put down. Others have said they were able to get financing at Hertz with bad credit, so here's hoping... Assuming I won't get approved for a whole lot in a loan, & knowing I don't want to be locked into more than 2 years worth of payments since I'm going to be putting so many miles on the car it may not last much longer anyway, I'm still trying to keep it in a price range that unfortunately, inherently removes the Prius from the realm of possibilities (at Hertz in this area, anyway). But there are some really affordable options that aren't on the list to steer clear from that u provided- any thoughts on Kias? I'm looking at some really affordable Kia Rios. Also, several of the cars on the affordable list are "somewhat" compact; they still have 4 exterior doors and five seat belts, so they seem to meet the Uber requirements, but the trunk space is on the small side- does Uber approve these cars for UberX or are these something I should not be considering at all? Really appreciate any advice u can give!!!
> 
> Vincent- Much appreciated, thanks! And congrats to u! UberXL is the SUV category, correct? Uber LA isn't accepting new vehicles in that category, but regardless I would LOVE to get any Honda, they're AMAZING!! I've actually found some great ones that are just $1500 or so higher than the price range I've been trying to keep myself under.. if I could get approved for that much in a loan, though, I think it would be worth it as I would be likely to use the car longer in the end. If I could get something like a Honda that will last forever as long as I take good care of it, even using it for Uber and the like, I could potentially pass it down to my daughter when she turns 16... that would be fantastic. It'll have a lot of miles on it by then but a well cared for Honda would likely still have some decent life left in it, & a teen's first car is meant to be reliable and safe but also not a tearjerker when they get in that inevitable first fender-bender!


Let me try to make things a little easier. I did NOT do an auto loan. Those seem to have a lot more restrictions. I did personal loans. I'm not sure if your banking institution offers those but mine did and I'd been with them for about a year so they floated me. If not I'd try some place like https://www.lendingtree.com/ or another nearby brick and mortar institution such as a credit union for a personal loan. They tend to look at things like credit, how long you've been on your job - this is huge -, and the amount you want. These are options to try. Most of the time if its in house financing they do NOT report to the credit bureau thus it won't help but ask them. If they do then that certainly IS a way to start. Keep in mind also that you want to pick and choose carefully before even applying for credit since each time your credit is checked it hurts your credit score even more.

As for Kia Rio's...I'd steer clear. http://www.kbb.com/kia/rio/2014-kia-rio/#survey


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

do not lease or borrow from uber and those loanshark like associates like Santander and yadyadyada.... you'll be very sorry if you. RUN FAST RUN FAR AWAY FROM THEM!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, and if its multiple car dealers checking your credit remember they tend to blast up to 20 different lending institutions trying to get an offer and everyone will show up on your credit report as a hard inquiry which hurts your score. Now some of the credit agencies will look at multiple credit inquires in a 30 day period from dealers and adjust it because its fairly common for people to visit multiple dealers when looking for cars BUT not all do. TransUnion consolidated and removed the inquiries on mine but I STILL have 22 hard inquires from Equifax.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> There is no such thing as a good deal on a dodge Caliber. Same platform as Neon/PT cruiser. Junk at any price.
> 
> Toyota Corolla. Toyota Prius. Short list for good reliable car. Many can be had for $9,000.00 and ANYBODY that knows about cars will steer you away from Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Ford.
> 
> Buy a good car and it won't turn to junk in a year or two. I'm not being negative, just giving the car advice you requested.


I won't.. 2004 Ford Focus or newer is an good cheaper option than toyota/honda. The reason I suggest the 2004 up is the engine was changed to what ford mechanics call the D-tech engine. 2.0 is really snappy, has a good track record and does NOT have a timing belt. I know of a courier company that bought 100 2004-2006 Focus' brand new. Today of that 100 78 are still on the road. The other 22 where wrecked and are being used for parts. Of the 78 77 of them still have the original engines and transmissions in them. ALL of them are over 200K with some in the mid 300Ks..

So don't cross off the domestics because some think Toyota and Honda are the best. There are good domestic options as well.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

chasethecarrot said:


> I need some advice! I'm in the process of purchasing a used car (because that's my only option since my credit is crap), primarily so I can drive for Uber. I'm at a stalemate because I can't seem to get any clear answers from Uber pertaining to the vehicle requirements, except things I KNOW to be false (oh, it just has to be a 2001 or newer! BS.). I'm now hearing they aren't hiring ANY new "Uber Black" category drivers. This makes me wonder what other restrictions currently exist or are upcoming, that I'm oblivious to. Are they still taking on new "UberX" drivers (in Los Angeles)?? If so I would think a 2007-or-so used hybrid would be the most cost effective option. Please advise!!! Obviously I don't want to waste my savings on a car that won't qualify in the end!!


DON'T DO IT! All your going to have after driving Yber's less than cab fare rates is a piece of shit car with ultra high mileage and not having made enough money driving from Uber to replace it. Guy read the posts on this site in the Quit forum. Get your advice from the "been there done that" people and not the Uber recruitment BS.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

My advice...

Before buying a car and getting all invested in doing uber, go into the office and start getting your paperwork/background/etc sorted. Get approved as a driver before buying a car with the intent of ubering...

Also, start the process with lyft/sidecar/postmates/whateverelse so you have more than one option if you run into ratings or other issues with uber.

Otherwise, as people have said don't buy a car just to uber. If you need a car anyway then spend a little extra and get something that qualifies. The cheapest (including purchase price, running costs, maintenance, depreciation, etc) qualifying car is the best.

My research tells me an '07 or so base prius is the ideal car. If at all possible get something similar to that. Make sure NO SALVAGE TITLE!

Good luck.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

marketmark said:


> My advice...
> 
> Before buying a car and getting all invested in doing uber, go into the office and start getting your paperwork/background/etc sorted. Get approved as a driver before buying a car with the intent of ubering...
> 
> ...


and pull the autocheck on the car. as we have seen here Uber will pull your ticket based on the autocheck report if there is frame damage reported. Right or wrong.


----------

